# What's wrong with this picture???



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

A little quiz, no prizes sorry, but who can tell me whats wrong with this picture??


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Ok I'll bite!!! the chassis clamped in the vise????
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

There aren't enough screwdrivers in it.


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

looks normal to me.!!!


----------



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

channelock pliers fell off their hook


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

The format is too big?


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

No one's working on the cars to get them on the track.
>Tom<


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

not enough slot car mess on the bench....duh...that was easy


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Speciality chassis in vise, no speciality chassis body on work bench?

---------------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Not enough slot cars. BTW: how did you get into my cave to take that picture?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

You cut up my return address on that box??? RM


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

Lot of sandwich bags, but no sandwich...not enough Plymouths?


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

You left the kilo out between the wd-40 & the 3-1 ? :freak:


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Hahahaha Ovalhead.


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

The desk is from 1642 and was worth $67,000 before you mounted the slot vise and soaked it with fish oil in a spraycan?


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

LOL Nice ones Guys, I'm LMAO. and no, that is a bag of n-scale ballast, if you get close enough you'd see it's very off white thank you very much. Sigh, I love this place.

Clydomite, you got it, SCJ i'll give it to you too. I was apparently oblivious as I cleaned up the Flash from the Carmaro Prostock I received from Hilltop (yeah I cut the box, I was a little excited, at least I didn't mess my pants). My son for whatever reason, (it escaped him when I asked) put one of my 4 gear chassis's into the vise and Wound it up!










I haven't had a chance to test it as we were in the process of leaving, but I'm hoping the thicker front tires I had on the front wheels may have saved it. In my haste, I only noted the broken guide pin, which I can easily replace. 

Auuuugh! I love the little guy, but his inquisitive mind is beginning to drive me crazy! He's asks alot of questions, and he know's when you're giving him lip service or BS. He seriously got me to the point of explaining the movement of the tectonic plates (what they were and how they caused the earthquake and tsunami in Japan).

And he's a sponge too, he remembers things from when he was 2. I think I'm going to be in trouble unless I break out my old textbooks and start brushing up!


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

the drawer is obviously a left -handed drawer but has right-handed pulls on it.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

And I was going to guess that it was too neat and organized....


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

No hammer within reach.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Where's your hobby knife again? Hopefully your son did not find it. LOL


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

The penguin always points due south.


----------



## 440 (Feb 23, 2008)

There is a shadow box of a mountain scene but there are no goats.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

No hi-tech cardboard spray booth for painting bodies... Call joe maybe he will return it?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

plymouth71 said:


>


Kids pick up on everything!!! I'm guessing he's watched you "adjusting your shoes", jus sayn...Like father, like son I think they say...RM


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

The tires on the 4gear in the vise are shredded?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

rodstrguy said:


> No hi-tech cardboard spray booth for painting bodies... Call joe maybe he will return it?




Lmao!!!! I was gonna go there myself but when I got to page 2 Plymouth allready fessed up.

I also might have guessed you had some trees growing on your bench.

No one picked up on them!!!

Nice background trees there bub!!! Smell all piney fresh in the cave??

I could have also guessed I don't see my decals sheet anywhere too lol!!!

Nice shop there buddy :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

yeah looks normal to me.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

LoL Thanks joe, those trees are for the n-gauge Railroad I'm building for the boy and the Slot car track.. I do plan on doin it up right! However, if he keeps destroying the chassis', it will take a awhile.. Were at least at 5 now, BTW thanks again guys for the rear diff's! Have I told you I love you guys? I mean Ugh!

:woohoo:


heheheheh


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Hahaha it's all good bud. You will have a blue arm equipped gear plate soon I just hope the chassis will keep it in there nice and snuggly.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm sure I can count on the boy to make sure it is nice and snug, LoL


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

I smashed a lot of Tootsie Toys in my dads shop vice as a little tyke. I guess I thought they looked cooler banged up. :drunk: :freak:


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

Looks to me like there's no room for any slot cars to work on.


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

Slott V said:


> I smashed a lot of Tootsie Toys in my dads shop vice as a little tyke. I guess I thought they looked cooler banged up. :drunk: :freak:


If slot cars were metal bodied I'd have set up a slot car BB gun shooting range in the basement instead of a green army man shooting range. Moving targets would've been AWESOME


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

The Hot Wheels were my moving target. They held up better to the BBs. The slot cars were better suited for making a flame trail through a puddle of lighter fluid.


----------



## desototjets (Apr 25, 2008)

No hammer for fine tuning.


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

I was gonna say the vise wasn't tight enough the day you originally posted. If that's an AW chassis, have your boy have another go at it!!


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah..... It's an AFX four gear chassis... If it was an AW he probably would've fixed the loose rivet problem! :thumbsup:


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

plymouth71 said:


> Yeah..... It's an AFX four gear chassis...


Oh the humanity........................................


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Isnt that how y'all do front end alignments?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Slott V said:


> I smashed a lot of Tootsie Toys in my dads shop vice as a little tyke. I guess I thought they looked cooler banged up. :drunk: :freak:


You too, huh? :lol: The majority of my matchboxes, hot wheels, and any other die cast met their fate in the vice of doom at my house too... Well, until I ran out of cars to make accidents out of.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Demo Derby with a Hammer on our neighbors back yard cement pad. I had a huge grocery brown bag full. After smashing almost all of my cars ( decided I was to old to play with little cars at the time anymore ) my friends Mom came out and told me to go home....guess she didn't like my destructive ways much... hahahahaha :beatdeadhorse:

I would gladly jump on a time machine and tell myself from the past as a kid not to do this ................oh man what was I thinking?

Bob...single handedly raised the price up of vintage diecast cars by at least a penny each...zilla


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

tjd241 said:


> No hammer within reach.



This is what I thought too until I read the explanation on page 2.


----------



## 00'HO (Nov 19, 2004)

*chicks*

missing the calendar of the tool girl 

http://www.daveshoraceway.net


----------

